# [apache2] tunner son apache

## loopx

Bonsoir,

Je suis fou, je me suis lancé dans le tunning d'apache  :Smile:    Mon but est de comprendre et d'avoir le stricte nécessaire pour faire fonctionner mes sites qui sont :

- nagios

- cacti

- mediawiki

J'aurais voulu savoir si vous n'aviez pas un lien, car sur le net, on trouve beaucoup de connerie, ...  un truc qui parle de apache avec les modules que j'ai et de manière minimaliste .. hum..

Sinon, j'ai une config minimal pour le moment, j'ai activé PHP, mon mediawiki fonctionne, mais il n'a plus de couleur, comme si il n'y avait plus de css  :Surprised:  C'est étrange ...

Ma config actuelle (en gros) :

```
LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf

<Directory />

        Options FollowSymLinks

        AllowOverride None

        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

</Directory>

<IfModule dir_module>

        DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var

</IfModule>

<FilesMatch "^\.ht">

        Order allow,deny

        Deny from all

</FilesMatch>

DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs">

        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

        AllowOverride All

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

</Directory>

<IfModule alias_module>

        ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin/"

</IfModule>

<Directory "/var/www/localhost/cgi-bin">

        AllowOverride None

        Options None

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

</Directory>

```

J'aimerais avoir votre avis aussi .. Bien évidement, j'ai masqué la config des VHost ^^   mais ca doit pas être ca le problème du wiki, puisque le lien fonctionne, masi qu'il est tout moche sans fond ni rien ...  Le menu n'est plus a gauche, mais en bas lol  :Surprised:     étrange quand meme...

EDIT: je comprend pas du tout comment une config apache peut avoir un impacte sur le design coté client  :Neutral:   surtout quand ca fonctionne et que je n'ai aucun alias particulier  :Surprised: 

EDIT2: c'est plus grave que prévu ... selon le lien (local ou internet), j'ai accès ou pas au design .. hum ...

EDIT3: ok pour l'edit 2, ctais lié à la cache de firefox!!! déjà que le script rc n'arrive po a stopé le serveur apache, si firefox s'y met, ca va chier des block pour faire les test  :Sad: 

----------

## Shyne

Salut,

J'ai déjà eu ce genre de soucis, il me semble que j'avais mal renseigné mon fichier /etc/hosts.

Je sais pas si ca va t'aider   :Confused: 

----------

## loopx

 *Shyne wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai déjà eu ce genre de soucis, il me semble que j'avais mal renseigné mon fichier /etc/hosts.
> 
> Je sais pas si ca va t'aider  

 

Merci de ta réponse, mais je pense pas que ce soit ca vu qu'avec mon ancienne config, ca fonctionne sans meme touché à "hosts". Je reconfirme le fait que le design ne fonctionne pas .. ce n'est pas un problème de cache firefox ... c'est bel et bien une problème de config apache  :Surprised: 

EDIt: je pense que c'est un problème de cgi ... car mon nagios ne fonctionne plus non plus, j'ai une erreur 500 quand je veux accéder directement au .cgi, alors que je n'ai pas cela avec l'ancienne config apache  :Wink:     demain, je trouverais peut être, plus le temps pour aujourd'hui ^^  bonuit

----------

## Oupsman

les dernières lignes de l'error_log disent quoi ? On va pouvoir t'aider mais il nous faut un poil plus d'infos quand même  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> les dernières lignes de l'error_log disent quoi ? On va pouvoir t'aider mais il nous faut un poil plus d'infos quand même 

 

Ben justement, y avait rien de spécial dans les logs, il me semble ... mais je pense que je vais essayer de tuner dans l'autre sens ... la j'essaie de créer ma config .. je devrais plutot épurer la config actuelle, ca posera point de problème car la je cherche une aiguille dans une botte de foin ...  :Cool: 

Ce que je sais c'est que le CGI de nagios ne veut plus fonctionner et que c'est fort probable que le problème du mediawiki y soit lié aussi  :Wink:    weekend oblige, je n'aurais pas beaucoup de temps pour gérer ca ..

----------

## truc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ben justement, y avait rien de spécial dans les logs, il me semble ..

 Bah c'est justement dans ce cas, où tu les colles, pour que les connaisseurs(j'en suis au même stade que toi, donc hum, ça ne sera pas moi à priori...) te confirment cette... sensation?  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Ben justement, y avait rien de spécial dans les logs, il me semble .. Bah c'est justement dans ce cas, où tu les colles, pour que les connaisseurs(j'en suis au même stade que toi, donc hum, ça ne sera pas moi à priori...) te confirment cette... sensation? 

 

MmmmmmMMMMmmmmMMmmmMMmmmMMMmmMMMmm Ok  :Smile: 

Je vais vous balancer ca, mais ce sera plus pour la semaine prochaine que pour tantot .... J'ai décidé de consacré encore une dernière soirée à trouver d'ou vient ce problème, dans le cas ou je trouve pas, je recommencerais tout, mais dans l'autre sens : épuration des configs existantes  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Re up

après tout ce temps, j'ai recommencé à 0 et ai retirer petit à petit des trucs. Le problème de design provenant en fait du mod "mime" que j'avais pas chargé   :Embarassed: 

Ca roule maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Hello,

En lisant ton fichier loopx, je me demandais l'intérêt de ces lignes :

```
<FilesMatch "^\.ht">

        Order allow,deny

        Deny from all

</FilesMatch> 
```

C'est uniquement pour prendre en compte les fichiers .htaccess ?Merci

----------

## loopx

 *prentonmantoonsenva wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> En lisant ton fichier loopx, je me demandais l'intérêt de ces lignes :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Heu *-)  très bonne question, faudrait que je regarde si cette ligne est toujours présente  :Surprised: 

EDIT: les fichier "ht" sont des configurations (règle d'accès je pense) et il ne faudrait pas que des gens puisse le télécharger ... Donc, "deny" pour ces fichiers qui sont pris en compte par apache  :Wink: 

corriger moi si je me trompe ...

EDIT: pour la suite de mon histoire, voir ici : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6045449.html#6045449

----------

